# Help with Ford 3000 model



## sirspliff (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,

newbie here, but none the less this is my question;

I have a 3000 that needs a new clutch. Looking into ordering I found that I would need the model number to determine what type of clutch to buy - so started looking... Found some of the numbers, the rest is lost in "vintage" (rust).

The serial number I have complete: B*806824* - whioch indicates that it was build in Basildon - which is probably right as I live in Denmark and bought it here.

The serial number is the lowest of 3 sets of numbers.

Over the serial I found: E2 - then an unreadable number(s) - 5

On top i found: 5D8(or 2)2B - that is either 5D22B or 5D82B

So this is what I got - can anybody help filling the gaps or direct me to a place where assistance is available.

Thanks in advance


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Interpreting Basildon codes is a difficult task, because they used a different code system than Ford USA and nobody knows the interpretation of their codes.

Ford 3000's were built in the US from January 1965 through December 1974. Your production code (5D22B) is interpreted as follows:

5 = 1965 
D22 = April 22nd.
B = Day shift.

Does your 3000 have a 4 speed transmission or an 8 speed transmission (4 speed with a high/low shifter)? With the 8 speed transmission, the "live" PTO was an option with the 2 stage (double) clutch.

I've attached parts diagrams for the single clutch and double clutch assemblies for a Ford 3000. I do not know if Basildon had a different clutch arrangement than the US. But, I've put a US mfg double clutch assembly in my Basildon- mfg Ford 3600 tractor. No problems.

We can construct a model number for your 3000 from the following:

Model ID
Previous.................Newer
'65 to 3-'68...........4-'68 to 1975
2---------2000--------B
3---------3000--------C
4---------4000--------D
5---------5000--------E

Chassis Type

10 - Agricultural All Purpose
11 - L.C.G.
12 - Highway
13 - Rice
20 - Row Crop
30 - Vineyard
31 - Narrow
40 - Utility
50 - Industrial

Fuel Type

1 - Diesel
2 - Gas
3 - L.P. 

PTO

1 - No PTO
2 - Trans 540
3 - Live 540
4 - Independent 540
5 - Independent 540-1000
6 - Independent 540/1000 GD

Tramission Type

A - 4 speed
C - 8 speed
E - Select-O-Speed
F - 4/4 T-C Power Reversing
K - 6/4 Manual Reversing

Tell us what your tractor has and we can fill in the model number blanks. Or, wait until you get your old clutch removed and get the numbers off of it.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

harry16 said:


> Interpreting Basildon codes is a difficult task, because they used a different code system than Ford USA and nobody knows the interpretation of their codes....


The codes are the same.
Check out these documents from Ford: http://www.fordsontractorpages.nl/wiki/default.aspx/MyWiki/FordSeries.html
Here is information about logging in to the page: http://www.fordsontractorpages.nl/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1354

To me it seems to be the same as on this (apart from some extra options on PTO and transmission): http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/rhcodes_serial.html


There may be a SOS transmission on a 3000, then you have an independent PTO and single clutch.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Hacke,

I've got what I believe is a Ford 3600 with S/N B872066. Model No. CA353C. Mfg code 2M13B. Another number N70V17. What is your translation of these numbers??


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Harry

Sorry, my knowledge does not go further (or beyond) the 1000-series...
I know that the 600-series tractors were made 1975-1981, that makes 2M13B look impossible.
Anyhow, that is a different coding system than the 1000-series.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

*"I know that the 600-series tractors were made 1975-1981, that makes 2M13B look impossible".*

I agree. But 1972 is also impossible? Therefore, I concluded that Basildon carried production of 3600's into 1982??


----------



## sirspliff (Apr 7, 2013)

Harry,

Thanks for your assistance!!

It has 8 speed (4 and high/low shift)

I'm getting a bit confused when looking at the numbers - also the ones provided by Hacke (thanks to you as well) as they seems to indicate that the model is a 5000??

I will try to clear of some more paint and use whatever means I have to get one more number - just the one about the transmission - and if I can't - I'll be sure to update it once the old clutch is out....


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

sirspliff//

It seems clear that your tractor is from 1965.
According to Ford's documents the tractor's model code (model no) is not stamped on the tractor on tractors made before 1967.
Unfortunately you need that code to determine the type of PTO, and from there determine what clutch you have.
I suppose the only information was on the sticker on the underside of hood over battery, and that sticker is no more?

The codes you have found are on the lug behind the starter?
Those are just date codes and the serial number:

Transmission production date code (5D22B)
Tractor production date code (E2__5)
Tractor serial number (B*806824*)


Could be a '5' missing in the start of Tractor production code. That could work, transmission made in April and tractor assembled in May.

Do you have a two-stage clutch? That is when you press the clutch pedal halfway down, the transmission is disengaged but the PTO keeps turning. Pressing the pedal fully down, the PTO stops. If so you have a live PTO and therefore a double clutch.
Those also use to have two holes in the clutch axle/arm. If the pin is in the forward hole, the clutch does not operate the PTO and you grind the gears when you try to push the PTO lever.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I go back to my opening statement: 

"Interpreting Basildon codes is a difficult task.........." 

I don't think I've ever found a Basildon model number that was translatable without guesswork.


----------



## sirspliff (Apr 7, 2013)

I have now dismantled the clutch and found a double clutch.... I will upload some pictures shortly. It was well done... Two of the adjustment bolts for the pressure bearing was lying in the compartment and it had been working on the arms for a few times.

Clutch now being rebuild with an "new" old one and I schedule to assemble it again this coming week-end.

Found it pretty hard to find, and disassemble the starter as there is a bolt on the backside which caused some trouble.


----------

